# Tool Restorations >  Brazilian lathe restorarion (1938)

## celsoari

friends, i'm restoring a 1938 lathe, see how it looks:

----------

Duke_of_URL (Mar 9, 2020),

Jon (Mar 6, 2020),

Quinton 357 (Mar 9, 2020),

SculptyWorks (Mar 19, 2020)

----------


## celsoari

part 2 video:

----------

